# My dogs enjoying some Esse heat.



## charly (Oct 7, 2012)

My Jack Russell's enjoying the warmth of the stove.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 7, 2012)

A neighbor had one of those dogs...it used to come by and visit on occasion.  If he had battery posts, I could have jump started the tractor off him...ha


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 7, 2012)

My jack russell loves the heat off the o'le grandma bear.


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> A neighbor had one of those dogs...it used to come by and visit on occasion. If he had battery posts, I could have jump started the tractor off him...ha


 
I know exactly what you mean. The last one that visited us had rocket springs in his feet.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 8, 2012)

My Jack Russell used to be that way, now she's almost 14 years old and she's slowing down a tad.  But she still likes to play fetch once in a while and loves to lay in front of the stove.

That's a beautiful stove charly, and a nice looking set of pooches.


----------



## charly (Oct 8, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My Jack Russell used to be that way, now she's almost 14 years old and she's slowing down a tad. But she still likes to play fetch once in a while and loves to lay in front of the stove.
> 
> That's a beautiful stove charly, and a nice looking set of pooches.


Thanks, we do like the Esse. It's a nice feeling cooking your meals in the Esse and not paying for electric to do so, since we have an electric stove. Benny is 6 months old, he's a lot of fun. He'll watch you put nuts on bolts, doesn't miss a thing. The older girl Lily is 13 almost completely blind from diabetes, but still gets around fine. Her and Benny have a ball.​


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

charly said:


> Thanks, we do like the Esse. It's a nice feeling cooking your meals in the Esse and not paying for electric to do so, since we have an electric stove. Benny is 6 months old, he's a lot of fun. He'll watch you put nuts on bolts, doesn't miss a thing. The older girl Lily is 13 almost completely blind from diabetes, but still gets around fine. Her and Benny have a ball.​


 
Nice looking stove.  I really love those cookstoves.  I have type 1 diabetes and watch my sugar like a hawk out of fear of losing my eyes or worse.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

How big is the firebox?


----------



## charly (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Nice looking stove. I really love those cookstoves. I have type 1 diabetes and watch my sugar like a hawk out of fear of losing my eyes or worse.


Yes diabetes is nothing to fool with. I actually checked my dogs sugar and have her under nice control. Usually 100 or lower which took some time to figure out. She gets a shot twice a day with meals.


----------



## charly (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> How big is the firebox?


The fire box will take a 19 inch piece of wood. The box at the top slopes down towards the rear.You can get 2-3 long splits in then shorter and shorter pieces. I have the deeper fire wood insert for the stove but I prefer the heavy coal grates. Less wood room but a nice big ash pan and really good start up draft. You can see a thick the coal grates are.


----------



## certified106 (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome stove! Our Jack Russell is a permanent fixture in front of our stove throughout the winter.


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Awesome stove! Our Jack Russell is a permanent fixture in front of our stove throughout the winter.


Yes, they love the heat for sure. Great dogs. Smart!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 10, 2012)

You're not from Schoharie......everything is too nice! Well, you're no sloughter


----------



## loon (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pictures charly 

loon


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> You're not from Schoharie......everything is too nice! Well, you're no sloughter


Moved from East Berne, NY 3 years ago. Better half spotted the old farm for sale.  That's funny!


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> You're not from Schoharie......everything is too nice! Well, you're no sloughter


How about those new taxes after the flood! Everyone will be forced to move!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 10, 2012)

charly said:


> How about those new taxes after the flood! Everyone will be forced to move!


 
I'm in Carlisle, ours stayed the same. Are they going up in the flood areas?


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm in Carlisle, ours stayed the same. Are they going up in the flood areas?


Reassessed part of the town here in Gallupville, 79 % and next year 100% market value! People are outraged! I was told all the business's will get reassessed next year to full value as well. They'll all be leaving after just getting back on their feet! They need to stop wasting money


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 10, 2012)

charly said:


> My Jack Russell's enjoying the warmth of the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful stove!  We wanted to put one like that in our kitchen but didn't think we had enough room.  We went with the little Hampton and my Jack Russell likes it as well.


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Beautiful stove! We wanted to put one like that in our kitchen but didn't think we had enough room. We went with the little Hampton and my Jack Russell likes it as well.
> View attachment 76804


  Nice picture . Your Jack has got his spot picked right out!


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Beautiful stove! We wanted to put one like that in our kitchen but didn't think we had enough room. We went with the little Hampton and my Jack Russell likes it as well.
> View attachment 76804


Here's Lily, 13 years old enjoying some heat.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 10, 2012)

charly said:


> Nice picture . Your Jack has got his spot picked right out!


Yep, she loves it there,  She is 12 years old and has arthritis, so the she really likes the heat.  She comes and gets me in the morning when the stove needs stoked


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 10, 2012)

charly said:


> View attachment 76807
> 
> 
> Here's Lily, 13 years old enjoying some heat.


Wow, Lilly looks a lot like my Oggie. Oggie is 12 and as you can see, she has her spot. I have to physically move her to stoke the stove.  Beautiful hearth by the way.


----------



## WES999 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pics, nice looking stove.
I think Benny is trying to tell you something




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Wow, Lilly looks a lot like my Oggie. Oggie is 12 and as you can see, she has her spot. I have to physically move her to stoke the stove. Beautiful hearth by the way.


Bricks on the wall were already there when we bought the farm house. I just added the pad. Just built a new pad for my Fireview, old one was not wide enough. Your hearth is really nice looking.   

Lily is almost completely blind, she gets two insulin shots a day for her diabetes's. She still gets around great, even walking through our woods, runs into nothing, amazing.  She always finds us if she stops and gets behind by scent, amazing to watch. We have a new Jack Russell male, Benny, so he has kept Lily on her toes. They are best of friends. If they are your kind of dog, they are great companions. That's why we got another one. I showed my wife your Oggie and we said he looked like Lily before I posted a picture of our dog. That's funny.


----------



## charly (Oct 10, 2012)

WES999 said:


> Great pics, nice looking stove.
> I think Benny is trying to tell you something
> View attachment 76827
> 
> ...


See your dog on the couch, ain't that the truth! Your probably out getting more wood in that picture!


----------

